# How to deal with woolly woolly foreleg feathers??



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no advice but she is cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't had that problem. But my suggestion would be to find a special treat that she adores, groom her front legs every day with a comb, and thin the fur if necessary ( but make the event fairly quick), and then give her the special treat. Mine will put up with grooming for the treats. (Although Tucker adores it all by itself...)

She sure is pretty!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gracie is a beautiful girl!

I have never seen anything like that before. Molly gets some on her hind legs and I use a stripping knife to remove it. I am not sure if I would use a stripping knife in your situation. I would be tempted to just cut it all off with thinning shears. Have you asked a groomer (that knows goldens really well)?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you are brushing with a furminator... that could be making it worse.... and don't cut it off! 

Her feathering looks like our collie's - and he definitely has a combination of extra coat from being a rough collie and he has "spay coat" (or neuter coat?). 

Never brush her dry. Always be rubbing something into the feathering to help a brush (pin brush or slicker) just slide through instead of snagging. 

You can pick up coconut oil from your grocery store (from the hair care aisle) or something similar as a cheap fix. Or cowboy magic detangling stuff. Or baby oil. 

The idea is not to be snagging the hair and making it worse. 

Get into the habit of brushing her hair out every evening too.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we had a long haired cat with hyperthyroid. Her coat suffered greatly because of it. I tried the furminator and it sort of helped initially but then it made it worse. The only thing that sort of helped was an electric comb/shaver with the long blades on.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I thin Chaya's feathers because they are too fuzzy and catch everything. It really helps prevent mats and tangles. When brushing, I start from the tips of the fur and work out the "surface tangle" and go deeper and deeper. That way, the snags don't ever get too unbearable. If there's a realllly bad clump, I just cut it off.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Philbert said:


> Gracie is my 3-year-old, spayed girl who has very weird woolly, cottony fur on the backs and sides of her forelegs and a to a lesser degree on her "knees." She took a long time to grow her coat, and then she was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about 2 months ago and put on medication. She is now feeling and acting much more like her old self. Whatever the reason for her odd coat (thyroid or spay), I'm just wondering if anyone else deals with this or has any advice?
> 
> When she is newly brushed, the sides and backs of forelegs are VERY fluffy, but within 24 hours her legs look almost like they are dreadlocked. And she HATES to have her legs brushed --doesn't mind having her back or tummy brushed. I've used Mango Tango shampoo, tried using a furminator and comb. Grass, seeds, and leaves stick to her legs like velcro.
> 
> ...


 Crown Royale Magic Touch # 2 is a great product for spay coat. I strip some out with a stripping knife, but also use the magic touch. I used to use the leave in Cowboy Magic bc it smells so good, but the ocean here turns it dayglo yellow for some reason.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

When she is bathed, does she get conditioner? I just recently started using conditioner on my Bear and it has dramatically effected his coat. His coat now lays down more smoothly and stays soft and pliable for weeks. I got a sample of a conditioning spray as well and use that on his pants and tail because his hair grew back wire-y after his surgery. The spray helps bring out the soft and easily brushable feeling. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

